# Crater Earth - A Different Theory



## AthroposRex (Oct 25, 2021)

I ran across this guy and figured this theory is different enough that it deserves its own thread. It's amusing and is well presented, getting better as the series progresses. 

I highly recommend watching his series from here forward. It is intriguing and incorporates many stolen history themes into a coherent whole. 

His basic theory is similar to LHFE moon map theory, except he diverges in theorizing that we are in a crater on a much larger earth.

I saw a guy a while ago that attempted a similar theory, but it had nowhere near the resonance this one had with me. 


_View: https://youtu.be/aFPfPKJCx3Q_


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 25, 2021)

Honestly I have no idea why people can take this seriously. But I guess everything that makes people stop believing in the heliocentric model is step forward.


----------



## cmgtech2525 (Oct 26, 2021)

AthroposRex said:


> I ran across this guy and figured this theory is different enough that it deserves its own thread. It's amusing and is well presented, getting better as the series progresses.
> 
> I highly recommend watching his series from here forward. It is intriguing and incorporates many stolen history themes into a coherent whole.
> 
> ...



I have been watching his videos.  Start from the beginning.


----------



## HELLBOY (Oct 26, 2021)

According to the man in the video I shared in my thread about the earth reflected in the moon, he believes that the ideas of a flat earth came about to keep us occupied at the north pole. But he means in his video that the earth is larger than we have contemplated, and that moon map along with the Prague clock, suggest that the clock points us to a small part of four regions and that the north pole would actually be at the center of those four regions, if you would like to stop by and read the thread. Does the moon reflect the true map of the earth?













I also remember reading a post stating that all maps are false because of the following:

The two main circles of latitude people are familiar with are the Tropic of Cancer and the Tropic of Capricorn, these are separated by the Equator. All historical cartographic maps of the world show these lines of latitude, and we still use this designation of Cancer and Capricorn today.







Why are they called the Tropic of Cancer and the Tropic of Capricorn? The answer lies in the celestial clock above us. The stars in the firmament rotate above us 1 degree east to west, (anti-clockwise) every 4 minutes. The great wheel is divided into 12 constellations, known as The Zodiac. This is the Arc of the Zoo, still ringing any bells?




Each sign moves from its fixed position by 1 degree every 72 years. This is called the Precession of the Equinox. When we multiply
72 by 30 we get 2,160 years. This is the time it takes for the sky to change a 30 degree arc. We call this a ′′ age ′′ or ′′ Aeon."
Therefore, we are at the dawn of the age of Aquarius. Therefore, their names were chosen during the age when the sun was in Cancer at the June solstice at solar noon and the sun was in Capricorn at the December solstice at solar noon.
The solstices mark one line of the Zodiac Cross and the Equinoxes mark the other. So clearly, at this time the sign of Aries marked the March Vernal Equinox, becoming the age of Aries. Wait a minute... we're not coming out of the age of Pisces? Well, if this were true, technically the sun should be on the cusp of Taurus and Gemini during the June solstice. Upon checking we can see that Stellarium confirms this to be the case.






For the last two thousand years, we have been in the age of Pisces but have remained locked in the age of Aries. There are no maps showing the tropics where they should be in the age of Pisces, our current age. Let's believe that over the centuries no one bothered to change them to their precise designation. They should be called the Tropic of Gemini and the Tropic of Sagittarius. So now you ask so what? Why does this matter?
The cartographic maps and the stars above us work in unison for navigation. All the ancients followed the stars using celestial navigation to find their way around our Earth plane. So where are the maps of The Age of Pisces? You know, the maps that span the last 2000 years of our existence? It seems that someone doesn't want us to know what age we are in and how important the precession of the equinox is.
We are left with only three conclusions.
1) The original maps are from a period that occurred thousands of years ago and have been given false dates and narratives surrounding their creation.
2) They are manipulated copies and versions of original maps that were created over 2,160 years ago.
3) All maps are false and were created during the world reset in order to generate a false calendar and false history that serves to consolidate the incorrect historical narrative that we have all been taught.

Have the current maps been manipulated?
For example, around the 1700's we note the elimination of Hyperborea. This is the location of Rupes Nigra, directly under Polaris. Many other land masses that are visible on ancient maps of the world have also been erased. They took these fake maps and wrapped them around a sphere. 
Now do you see what this is leading to...there is more land on Earth than they have shown?


----------



## Lightseeker (Oct 26, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> According to the man in the video I shared in my thread about the earth reflected in the moon, he believes that the ideas of a flat earth came about to keep us occupied at the north pole. But he means in his video that the earth is larger than we have contemplated, and that moon map along with the Prague clock, suggest that the clock points us to a small part of four regions and that the north pole would actually be at the center of those four regions, if you would like to stop by and read the thread. Does the moon reflect the true map of the earth?
> 
> View attachment 13335View attachment 13336View attachment 13337View attachment 13338View attachment 13339​
> I also remember reading a post stating that all maps are false because of the following:
> ...



Hello Ewaranon, how are you enjoying StolenHistory.net?


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 26, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> According to the man in the video I shared in my thread about the earth reflected in the moon, he believes that the ideas of a flat earth came about to keep us occupied at the north pole. But he means in his video that the earth is larger than we have contemplated, and that moon map along with the Prague clock, suggest that the clock points us to a small part of four regions and that the north pole would actually be at the center of those four regions, if you would like to stop by and read the thread. Does the moon reflect the true map of the earth?
> 
> View attachment 13335View attachment 13336View attachment 13337View attachment 13338View attachment 13339​
> I also remember reading a post stating that all maps are false because of the following:
> ...


There is another conclusion HELLBOY ;

4) Precession of the equinox has been manipulated.

Before Copernicus introduced his concept as precession of the equinoxes in his "De Revolutionibus", the movement of the constellations across the celestial sphere went under the name of "Trepidation of the equinoxes" - from the 9th to the 16th century according to some sources .  This movement was described as "oscillation" by earlier Arabic ,Indian and Hebrew astrologers . 

Accession and recession occurred over a cycle of around 650 yrs . There are also records of no movement (6th century) of the equinox over a period of 18 yrs 7 months and 4 days. I've only just come across this stuff  and it looks like there's a jump in the records from to the 16th century - very stolen history like - but the subject is on tinternet.

Also scientists now admit that there is currently an annual rate of increase to the precession so all that stuff about the age of this and that plus the great 25000 year seems fantasy at the moment.


----------



## HELLBOY (Oct 26, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Hello Ewaranon, how are you enjoying StolenHistory.net?


(I also remember reading a post stating that all maps are false because of the following)
The post credits are as follows:
Los creditos del post son los siguientes:
I would like to give credit to Ewaranon for his amazing presentation and David Weiss for uploading it. I would also like to pay tribute to the following truth warriors. Marcia Ramalho, whom I consider the leading expert in the old world. Victoria Cotton and Lavette for shining on Alchemical Astrology. And my dear friend Adam Lewington, for his contributions to exposing the lies of our world.
I remember seeing Marcia Ramalho on this site? but not Ewaranon.


FarewellAngelina said:


> There is another conclusion HELLBOY ;
> 
> 4) Precession of the equinox has been manipulated.
> 
> ...


Could you leave me the link to read this information, it sounds very interesting?


----------



## Lightseeker (Oct 26, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> (I also remember reading a post stating that all maps are false because of the following)
> The post credits are as follows:
> Los creditos del post son los siguientes:
> I would like to give credit to Ewaranon for his amazing presentation and David Weiss for uploading it. I would also like to pay tribute to the following truth warriors. Marcia Ramalho, whom I consider the leading expert in the old world. Victoria Cotton and Lavette for shining on Alchemical Astrology. And my dear friend Adam Lewington, for his contributions to exposing the lies of our world.
> ...



I like how Marcia Ramalho releases a bunch of claims but lists absolutely no sources.

Also:
> listening to a woman's opinion on anything

Lmao.


----------



## HELLBOY (Oct 26, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> I like how Marcia Ramalho releases a bunch of claims but lists absolutely no sources.
> 
> Also:
> > listening to a woman's opinion on anything
> ...


You are right, many people do not give many sources which becomes not very credible. The same happens to me with people who follow the search for a mother culture like Atlantis or the Mu continent, they talk about thousands or millions of years, I stopped believing in thousands of years when I began to see civilizations and parallels between cultures that should be separated by time, I refer to the work of Fomenko. Even here there are some very good threads about it.
SH Archive - The History of Rome has no Surviving Sources

When I suggest that the mother culture could be something like the ancient world order controlled by the Great Tartary and that it is more recent than they believe and quoting Fomenko as well, they tell me that it is all false even though most of the sources that can be confirmed suggest so.


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Oct 27, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> Could you leave me the link to read this information, it sounds very interesting?


Sorry for not linking , interrupted yesterday.

Precession of the Equinoxes: 6 Steps to Understand What Causes It
Simple discussion of the problems with modern version. 

http://www.ub.edu/arab/suhayl/volums/volum10/3_paper3Vol10.pdf
interesting and on page 3 of 7 includes  info on the 18 yr static period

Siddhantic Concept of Precession of Equinoxes -New Revelations
In depth view of ancient Indian view , is that Vedic?

On wiki ,yeah I know , but the trepidation is described as the prevailing view from 9th to 16th C . Think it was on there that I came across the term oscillation as described by astrologer Aryabhata something to do with 6th C Hindu calendar . 

Am still trawling through this stuff when time permits but it does call into question all that bumph about the age of this and that plus the age of pyramid thingy built in the age of Leo - or is that the sphinx . All that Freemason explanation .

Apparently one belief (can't recall whose ) was that the oscillation of the celestial sphere was over +/- 8 degrees , although  Vedic (or is it Buddhist) thought was an oscillation over 27 degrees . 

And yay it is interesting and worth looking into , like all our stolen history.


----------



## alltheleaves (Oct 27, 2021)

_View: https://archive.org/details/hidden-history-of-earth_


All (or most of) the Ewaranon videos to date.

A-many were getting/are getting very close to the truth. B- New SeaLand is closest to the Summer Gate.


----------



## RichardPa (Oct 31, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Honestly I have no idea why people can take this seriously. But I guess everything that makes people stop believing in the heliocentric model is step forward.


I dunno..as a Truth Seeker, I feel I have to give an ear to ideas that are "outside the box", no matter how they sound at first.  We can walk into them without pre-judging them, and evaluate from there.  It's the only way we can arrive at the real answers


----------



## Kike (Nov 1, 2021)

HELLBOY said:


> You are right, many people do not give many sources which becomes not very credible. The same happens to me with people who follow the search for a mother culture like Atlantis or the Mu continent, they talk about thousands or millions of years, I stopped believing in thousands of years when I began to see civilizations and parallels between cultures that should be separated by time, I refer to the work of Fomenko. Even here there are some very good threads about it.
> SH Archive - The History of Rome has no Surviving Sources
> 
> When I suggest that the mother culture could be something like the ancient world order controlled by the Great Tartary and that it is more recent than they believe and quoting Fomenko as well, they tell me that it is all false even though most of the sources that can be confirmed suggest so.


https://youtube.com/channel/UCN0p9kL7SLlYD5HnFUy-9XA checkout this channel .


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 16, 2021)

Sorry, I am still not able to understand why all of the maps still use the Tropics of cancer and capricorn?  The best explanation I could find researching was from unreferenced Q&A discussion sites .  The prevailing explanation I found was that these tropic lines were conceived in BC, ie., during the age of Aries, and basically nobody during Pisces cared about them, and they don't care to update them in Aquarius-  so they weren't updated because of familiarity?  

I agree that it seems unlikely that the maps weren't updated out of laziness.


----------



## otl2021 (Dec 17, 2021)

Gabriel said:


> Sorry, I am still not able to understand why all of the maps still use the Tropics of cancer and capricorn?


Because at approximately 23.5 degrees north or south of the equator, the Sun *must* begin her return. This* is* the Sun's yearly path. We experience the equinoxes as she crosses the equator and the solstices as she reaches her southern or northern boundary... the tropics of Cancer and Capricorn.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 17, 2021)

otl2021 said:


> Because at approximately 23.5 degrees north or south of the equator, the Sun *must* begin her return. This* is* the Sun's yearly path. We experience the equinoxes as she crosses the equator and the solstices as she reaches her southern or northern boundary... the tropics of Cancer and Capricorn.


yes but in the above, in the age of aries the tropics were Cancer/Capricorn.  After we entered Pisces shouldn't the tropics be named Gemini/Sagittarius, and following that in Aquarius (or very soon) it is Scorpio/Taurus?


----------



## otl2021 (Dec 19, 2021)

Gabriel said:


> yes but in the above, in the age of aries the tropics were Cancer/Capricorn.  After we entered Pisces shouldn't the tropics be named Gemini/Sagittarius, and following that in Aquarius (or very soon) it is Scorpio/Taurus?


I'm not up on all the astrology. I know there's a difference of a few minutes between how long the stars take to return to where they began, and for the sun to do the same. And I know this proves that they cannot attribute both, the star trails around Polaris, and also the sun's rising and settting to the same phenomenon (imagined axial rotation).


----------



## alltheleaves (Feb 5, 2022)

HELLBOY said:


> According to the man in the video I shared in my thread about the earth reflected in the moon, he believes that the ideas of a flat earth came about to keep us occupied at the north pole. But he means in his video that the earth is larger than we have contemplated, and that moon map along with the Prague clock, suggest that the clock points us to a small part of four regions and that the north pole would actually be at the center of those four regions, if you would like to stop by and read the thread. Does the moon reflect the true map of the earth?
> 
> View attachment 13335View attachment 13336View attachment 13337View attachment 13338View attachment 13339​
> I also remember reading a post stating that all maps are false because of the following:
> ...


Matteo Ricci, Jesuit. Made a big deal of converting China over to the standard Mercator map circa 1600. Original China view was flat enclosed dome.


----------



## The Illuminator (Feb 11, 2022)

Gabriel said:


> yes but in the above, in the age of aries the tropics were Cancer/Capricorn.  After we entered Pisces shouldn't the tropics be named Gemini/Sagittarius, and following that in Aquarius (or very soon) it is Scorpio/Taurus?



I believe this to be true.

Great thread. I can't comprehend why they haven't bothered to change names of the tropics. To possibly keep their cattle dumbed down? So as they don't start asking pertinent questions about the finer details of the Truman realm we inhabit?


----------



## PumpkinMadame (Nov 19, 2022)

Lightseeker said:


> I like how Marcia Ramalho releases a bunch of claims but lists absolutely no sources.
> 
> Also:
> > listening to a woman's opinion on anything
> ...


I hope you're being ironic. I can't imagine a truth seeker acting that way about women.


----------



## Dan in Phoenix (Nov 19, 2022)

Anyone who hasn't checked this out should give it a watch. This is kind of undeniable proof that all of our maps are wrong, and could be thousands, even tens of thousands of years old. None of our maps have it right and that fact has been right under our noses all along. To me, it feels like they are from another time and for someone else. This falls in line with EWAR's former works and he even quotes this source.


_View: https://youtu.be/NQLeCn0hBOo_


----------

